# New ND beekeeper



## JTGaraas (Jun 7, 2014)

No experience with top bar hives, but a big "hello" from Fargo. Winters are better in south North Dakota!


----------



## Cyan (Jan 27, 2015)

Welcome!!


----------



## Joe Shelton (Jan 18, 2016)

Hey, weather is weather.
Where do you purchase your ND hardy bees, or do you raise your own?


----------



## JTGaraas (Jun 7, 2014)

Mann Lake packages picked up at the Hackensack location were always the original source - very pleased with their process and product. it is a pleasant drive from Fargo through some pretty country in early May. Hopefully my hives/split will make it through this winter (so far, so good).


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! No top bars yet so can't help. Lots of top bar folks on the forum though, and some ND beeks. Good luck this year.


----------



## Jesse1978 (Jan 29, 2016)

I am planning on starting two hives this spring. I'm new to beekeeping, and am wondering where in ND can I purchase packaged bees? I'm also in the grand forks area.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## JTGaraas (Jun 7, 2014)

There are a few package or nuc sources mentioned on a local Facebook closed group called Beedazzled. Everyone is welcome, just apply. There is no known local beekeeping group yet formed to assist you, although I think we should try. Mann Lake has packages available for probable May pick-up in Hackensack, MN.


----------



## Joe Shelton (Jan 18, 2016)

Consider R Weaver from Texas bees, but they don't live very long in NORTH ND. 

Look at the other threads

Finally I am contacting Bolton Bees: 651-728-1530
- they are making northern MN naturalized bees.

Remember I am the newbie in the group, but I am happy to learn of a another bee friend!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Joe!


----------

